# black powder pistol question



## flybum84 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a black powder pistol for hunting pigs and deer. Just wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. Wondering about the range on them, how accurate they are, ammo and powders, good ones to buy etc. thanks 

P.S. thinking about one of the .44 cal revolvers from cabelas


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 3, 2010)

Ruger makes a good .44. Good out to 40 yards or so. Are there still a lot of hogs at Benning?


----------



## flybum84 (Dec 3, 2010)

oh yeah! before deer season kicked in me and a buddy shot 12 in two weekends. haven't messed with them since but theres still plenty of them. shooting them with my 308 is kind of getting old so I'm really thinking about BP to change things up.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 3, 2010)

Ruger Old Army is out of production.Walker Colt reproductions should have enough horsepower for hogs,maybe Colt Dragoon also.I think up to 40 yards.The long cylinder of the Walker would allow use of conical bullets with powder capacity not severely diminished.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 3, 2010)

flybum84 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a black powder pistol for hunting pigs and deer. Just wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. Wondering about the range on them, how accurate they are, ammo and powders, good ones to buy etc. thanks
> 
> P.S. thinking about one of the .44 cal revolvers from cabelas



I picked up one from Cabela's last year. Got the 1851  .44 cal replica made by Pietta and I love the thing. It was my first BP handgun, not very expensive and it's fun to shoot. I know there are much better models and  manufactures out there, but for just fooling around you are good with round lead balls in a kill zone out to 20 yards (for me anyway). In fact, I am now going to make sure I have it strapped on for tomorrows hunt. 
Enjoy it !!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 3, 2010)

Flybum, I have a new army reproduction "Buffalo" revolver with the 12" barrel and shoot conicals with wonder wads over the powder with good power out to about 40 yards. Shoots thru a cross tie post with 23 grains of 777.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the Cabelas Confederate navy .44. I've killed a few skwerls, 2 rats and 2 pigs with it. Dropped a roughly 200lb sow in her tracks (spine shot). I love it. I keep it in the truck loaded with 2 cylinders of PRB and 3 cylinders of #8 shot for snakes. 

I've also used to with just a cap and with a cap and powder but no ball for dog training. 

It was on sale at the time and I think I only paid like 180 for it and  the "kit"


----------



## buffalohunter (Mar 21, 2011)

I use a Uberti 3rd Model Dragoon quite abit, have killed a couple of deer with it. I would like to try it on a hog sometime.

buffalohunter


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a Ruger Old Army and out to 30 yds or so, it is spot on.  Gunbroker.com has some listed, pretty penny now.


----------



## Richard P (Mar 29, 2011)

A few years ago a friend had a .54 cal single shot pistol. It used around 50gr of black and a little over 300gr ball. It shot about palm sized groups at 25yds and about 8'' at 55yds. He took a doe at the 50 or 55yd distance. It did not lack for power.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you checked out the Traditions Vortek in .50 cal?  Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 30, 2011)

Check the laws. Ablackpowder pistol is NOT legal for deer in most states. I also have a bison revolver with a 12inch barrel. it is a joy to shoot, but I have NEVER seen ANY blackpowder revolver including a dragoon that will shoot though a crosstie! I dont know that my superblackhawk would go through a crosstie!


----------



## buffalohunter (Mar 30, 2011)

holton27596 said:


> Check the laws. Ablackpowder pistol is NOT legal for deer in most states. I also have a bison revolver with a 12inch barrel. it is a joy to shoot, but I have NEVER seen ANY blackpowder revolver including a dragoon that will shoot though a crosstie! I dont know that my superblackhawk would go through a crosstie!



In the first place I never liked the taste of a crosstie so never shot one. You are right in most states a BP revolver isn't legal during BP season so I use during modern firearms season where it is legal, can't say what anybody else has done but the 3rd Model Dragoon will kill deer at 25 to 40 yds.

buffalohunter


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 31, 2011)

i love the dragoon. No, I was referencing the post where someone claimed to shoot thru a crosstie with a bison revolver. It has no where near the power of a dragoon.


----------

